# Weight Watchers



## SparkleGirl (Jul 29, 2014)

I've been (trying and failing to) following the WW diet for about 18months now and I'm heavier than I started! I find it really difficult to keep my BM's stable and my WW leader hasn't got a clue how to advise me for hypo's. 

Anyone got any clues?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2014)

I know nothing of these things, other than the fact that many of our members seem to have had success with Slimmer's World - apparently they have an eating plan which is suitable for diabetics (although it's not designated as such).


----------



## SparkleGirl (Jul 29, 2014)

I looked into Slimmers World and didn't like the look of it. WW had a better success rate and particularly in maintaining the weight loss afterwards. 

I think I just need to find a way to make it work for me and then maybe pass on any tips and tricks


----------



## susieq67 (Jul 29, 2014)

I can vouch for Slimming World 

Their principle is 'red' days and 'green' days - Red days fit very well with a low carb/high fat diet as it's a combination of unlimited vegetables and a decent helping of protein; green days are much higher in carbohydrates, being based around rice and pasta with small portions of protein - so not such a good idea !

Years ago I lost 3st with them and kept it off for the following 15 years just following their basic principles Then I had to care 24/7 for my Mum until she died in 2012 - during the time I cared for Mum I did a lot of comfort eating and over a period of 3 years put the 3st back on, It's only now, 3 years after her death, that I've been able to start to lose the excess weight, 9lbs in the last two months


----------



## Bloden (Jul 31, 2014)

Congrats on the weight loss, SusieQ. Why not give it a go, Sparklegirl? I'm pretty sure there are others on here that use SW. I'm sure they'll be along soon...


----------



## HelenHanfe (Sep 24, 2014)

SparkleGirl said:


> I looked into Slimmers World and didn't like the look of it. WW had a better success rate and particularly in maintaining the weight loss afterwards.
> 
> I think I just need to find a way to make it work for me and then maybe pass on any tips and tricks




Hi SparkleGirl.

I'm with WW and am going good, over 5 stone so far......but I use their old 'points' plan, not the ProPoints one they have now.   I couldn't get on with the green & red thing...and as I don't eat any meat / fish / poultry, most recipies they do, of no good to me.  The leader is aware I do this - and though she's not supposed to 'promote' the old version, in view of my using it to control my D, she is happy for me to run with it.   I can't really use the printed blurb at the meetings they hand out, but what matters to me is the support of the meeting and the having to go and weigh in regularly.  

The old points system is that - you allow yourself x-amount of points, based on your weight and then count all you eat, adding up to that number.  Basically, you can choose to eat what you want, upto the relevant number. Obviously makes sense to eat healthily, across the board, but it makes it very flexible.    Slice of bread - 1 point. A crumpet - 1 point.  Apple - half a point, etc.   Very easy to follow and so simple - you just count what you choose to eat.

It is the old system, so if you go to WW, they will want to put you on the new system. But if you google 'weightwatchers points booklet pdf' you can download the full food / drink chart, showing you a complete breakdown.  It might be a place to start...or something you can manipulate to suit you....?

HelenHanfe


----------



## samalamaloo (May 20, 2015)

hi , I did slimming world extra easy! carbs are all FREE! you'd be surprised but I lost over 2 and a half stone, and rarely hypod! when I did hypo, i stuck to strawberries to bring my sugars up then some pasta to sustain. let me know if you need any help!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 3, 2015)

I've never done WW or Slimming World.
I've been doing Shape Your Wait with a Health Trainer.  It's a NHS thing.  It's nine weeks with some support afterwards.  They also do walking.
I've lost 20kg, going on for 3 stone.
I started with them towards the end of September, before I knew I was diabetic.  Because I missed some I did it again.

They don't do "diabeties", although several diabetecs were doing it.

They may say they're not a Diet and suggest Diets are no good. (You do one, put weight back on, do another, put weight back on...)

They do about fats & drink & eat well plate (better than some other things I've done).

I found out about it by asking GP for something.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi, i've been succesful (up until now) with weight watchers. I joined january 2014 and so far have lost just under 7 stone. I have only been recently diagnosed with diabetes (3 weeks) and I am hoping that I will still see the losses that I have been getting in the past. I have been struggling this week, but hoping I can control my cravings better in the future.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2015)

Stitch147 said:


> Hi, i've been succesful (up until now) with weight watchers. I joined january 2014 and so far have lost just under 7 stone. I have only been recently diagnosed with diabetes (3 weeks) and I am hoping that I will still see the losses that I have been getting in the past. I have been struggling this week, but hoping I can control my cravings better in the future.



Tremendous achievement Stitch! Well done!


----------



## Jacky Seldis (Sep 22, 2016)

Well done all of you however you lost weight, at least it's gone now!  

Weight watchers is good and once I get the hang of testing that will show me the way forward

Thanks for your help


----------



## JTI (Sep 22, 2016)

Clearly it is not working for you. Have you been exercising as well?  Have you tried a low-carb, high-fat diet?  It really helps keep the sugar level stable and help lose weight.


----------



## Jacky Seldis (Sep 22, 2016)

As I have only recently "taken control" I have to say WW is working already I was just interested about the experiences of others who are more experienced and knowledgeable. But should I find it stops working I will reconsider your advice. Thanks


----------



## madzgran (Sep 24, 2016)

I think in pretty good with my will power my only down fall is cashew nut . im greedy with them but i resist chocolate. Anyone got any ideas please


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Sep 25, 2016)

madzgran said:


> I think in pretty good with my will power my only down fall is cashew nut . im greedy with them but i resist chocolate. Anyone got any ideas please


I can't eat cashews as they give me terrible gut rot, but they are delicious. Perhaps a few pistachios. I can only eat a few of those as they are a workout getting them out of the shells.


----------



## Radders (Sep 25, 2016)

I read something recently that said cashews contain a Prozac-like chemical. Not sure of that but they are tasty. Mind you, I got to pondering why you never see cashews in shells like you do all the other kind of nuts, and it turns out that they are surrounded in their shells by something highly toxic! Does make you wonder how it was first discovered that they can be eaten.


----------



## Matt86 (Oct 11, 2016)

SparkleGirl said:


> I've been (trying and failing to) following the WW diet for about 18months now and I'm heavier than I started! I find it really difficult to keep my BM's stable and my WW leader hasn't got a clue how to advise me for hypo's.
> 
> Anyone got any clues?



Hi i did ww before being told i had typw 2. To be honest i like both ww and sw. Ww for the portion control but SW as ive noticed they aim this more at diabetics. I banged on to mr Dr about seeing a diabetic dietitian. I evently saw one (this was a big help) as I personally felt that leaders at ww and sw cant comment. I hope your get you help


----------



## Jacky Seldis (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi there
I'm pleased to say that my discussion with the GP went better than I imagined. He was very supportive of my "taking control" attitude. Increased my metformin to be checked in three months, I've been unwell since the increase so testing all over the place!!!! Meant to say diet still going ok - and loosing slowly but regularly.
Oh well just keeping on.
Goodnight


----------

